# Learning colors and terms?



## newton the goat (Nov 17, 2018)

So i am currently aiming at raising giant flemish. I am not sure about my female being pure or not (probably not due to the coat) but she is a massive bunny and is around 10-12 lbs which is currently a bit bigger than my buck who is a couple months younger. 
Doe:





Buck


 
 I have lots to learn about genetics and color terms and if anyone could give me some pointers i would be ecstatic!


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 18, 2018)

Well Flemish  giants have their own names for their varieties.  
https://goo.gl/images/HPJqqt   see if that works. But doe should be a light grey, buck a sandy. (In my breeds a chinchilla and red)


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 18, 2018)

Your doe's color would be called Light Grey, and your buck is a Sandy. I don't do Flemish, so I'm not altogether sure about the specific details, but I'm fairly sure that anyone interested in showing would not breed those two colors together. Depending on what recessive genes may be hiding, you might luck out and get some showable colors, but you're almost guaranteed to get muddled, non-showable colors for generations from a cross like that.

(incidentally, @promiseacres , Sandy[A_B_C_D_E_ww] is not the same thing as a Red [A_B_C_D_eeW_ or A_B_C_D_eeww] - it's a wide-band Chestnut.)


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 18, 2018)

Bunnylady said:


> (incidentally, @promiseacres , Sandy is not the same thing as a Red [A_B_C_D_eeW_] - it's a wide-band Chestnut [A_B_C_D_E_ww].)


 Got to love the wide bands....  not sure I will ever dive to deep in them, though I get them in our Velveteen lops...haven't yet kept any, they are pretty.


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 18, 2018)

promiseacres said:


> Got to love the wide bands....  not sure I will ever dive to deep in them, though I get them in our Velveteen lops...haven't yet kept any, they are pretty.



So far, I haven't worked with any of the wide-band colors; wide bands where you don't expect them can really change the appearance of some colors, can't they?


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 18, 2018)

Yes they can.


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 18, 2018)

Just a question. What are wide bands?


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 18, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> Just a question. What are wide bands?



The body hairs of a typical Agouti patterned rabbit have dark (black/brown/blue) tips, then a band of red/yellow/white, then bluish gray next to the skin. If you blow air into the coat of your Light Grey, it should look like this: 





 A rabbit with two copies of the wide band gene (ww) has a much wider band of the lighter color (red/yellow/cream) in the middle of the hair shaft. The wide band gene restricts the dark pigment to just the very tips of the hairs, resulting in a coat that has much more of the red/yellow/white showing, with just ticking of the dark pigment. Also, the wide band gene allows the red/yellow pigment to show in places where normally it would be restricted, so the belly of a Sandy will be more of a yellow to red color, whereas the Chestnut's belly is white to cream.




Sandy





Chestnut


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 18, 2018)

Ill try and get some pictures of her fur tomorrow and maybe even his if i can get my hands on him


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 19, 2018)

@Bunnylady what would you say about her fur?


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 19, 2018)

newton the goat said:


> @Bunnylady what would you say about her fur?View attachment 54878



Looks like a Light Gray (otherwise known as a Chinchilla)?


----------



## newton the goat (Nov 19, 2018)

Bunnylady said:


> Looks like a Light Gray (otherwise known as a Chinchilla)?


Thank you!i was just curious


----------

